# Rockler Pencil Set



## SirFatty

Those are what used to be an mechanical drawing/architect pencil, commonly made by Staedtler. I have some in a box somewhere, never thought about using them in the garage. I currently use .5 and .7 disposable mechanical pencils, but will try these 2mm versions.

Thanks for the review!

-Dave


----------



## jumbojack

There must be 70 pencils in my shop. Most times NONE of them can be found. Clean up the shop there they all are in their jar again. Start project…..GONE. This one would be no different Im afraid.


----------



## natenaaron

I use Staedtler for sketching and ticonderoga for marking. The wooden pencil leads hold up much better than the 2mm leads. I think it has to do with the 2mm leads being held by such a small area.

I LOVE my Staedtler. That rockler one looks pretty cool.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I love the Stadtler versions of these…

Treat yourself to one of these and you'll like it even more.

Dick Blick also carries a wide range of leads that will fit any 2MM holder. Extra soft are great for roughing out, drawing triangles, etc… Extra hard are great for marking joinery when extra sharp.

Another nice accessory is a scrap of wood, approximately index card sized, with 320 grit glued on. This lets you quickly make a point with a flat side, perfect for certain joinery marks.

A neat trick with extra sharp hard leads when marking out hand work is to extend the lead and inch or so, and it fits into extremely tight spots. Just remember that the waste side of your line is the target, don't remove any lead when cutting, and a pencil can be as accurate as anything.


----------



## Dusty56

I thought my .5mm was fine enough , but .2mm I can't imagine using without breaking. 
Thanks for the review : )


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Hey Dusty….......... it is 2.0 mm …....... not .2.

4 times thicker than your .5mm.

I agree, .2 would be like breathing lead on the wood.


----------



## Dusty56

I should have known when you mentioned that it came with a sharpener ! LOL
Thanks for pointing that out : )


----------



## dhazelton

I think Staples still sells those sets if an art supply store isn't handy. I wonder if my old rapidiograph pen sets could be used in the shop?


----------



## Grandpa

Having used these in a former life I still have some but I don't use them in the shop….yet. I also have a .5, .7, .9 in Pentel mechanical pencils but the smaller lead breaks too easily. I do like the .9 lead in the shop. I use it all the time. The lead is small enough that I get by with no point most of the time.


----------



## traupmann

Great review, if any of you need larger diameter holders, Jetpens offers several sever with large barrels for us with more arthritic hands. The real advantage of the 2.0 mm or larger lead is that the sharpeners can make very neat work of the tip for very thin lines.

Note: I am a pencil and paper fanatic with way more supplies than needed for 2 lifetimes…


----------

